# Larry "Tree" Lonik " Motherlode



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I've owned this vid for years, always gets me
fired up for the season!



http://morelhunters.com/index.php/moreltube/viewvideo/139/movies/motherlode


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Larry was one of my brothers and his videos are always fun to watch.

get ready for pickin season !

mahalo




P!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Mike, I just watched that this morning! ( AGAIN ) I love the part about the pick-up !!! Most of us can only dream of a find like that. :yikes:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I just watched it. That pickup full of morels was awsome!! I liked the squirrel cam shots too.


----------

